# New Resource: Great Field Video of Wild Eauthlus Condorito



## Dovey (Apr 7, 2018)

The BirdspidersCH guys have just posted a new vlog on YouTube focusing on E. condorito in the mountains of Chile. As usual, they spend a great deal of time establishing weather data and habitat parameters--crucial for a spider that lives at 7500 feet in such a desolate landscape.






I don't know how these guys are funding this dream jaunt to all of the world spider hotspots. Are they researchers with a grant? Are they collectors? Did they win the lottery? Does anybody know the story behind these folks?

Regardless, they presently have 257 subscribers, which is insane.  Their vlogs are an invaluable resource for those of us who keep tarantulas in captivity. Example:  I learned more from watching a 7-minute video of T. Seladonia in the wild than I did from reading everything available on them in the published research. You want to subscribe to their Channel right now. Seriously, right now. Your knowledge will grow exponentially. A picture is worth a thousand words, and certainly so in these video blogs of their travels.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## viper69 (Apr 7, 2018)

Their videos and weather data is quite helpful. Appreciate the post.

I've always known it was chilly for some of the Chilean species. The video guys had temps of 60F, far below what keepers do in captivity. This is quite interesting, would be interesting to know the temp range in general there. It's certainly pretty.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Apr 7, 2018)

I haven’t seen these guys before.  Subscribed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

